# Under arch advice.



## *Milkybar* (Aug 26, 2009)

My 2001 Megane has covered 20k and one of the first areas I'd like to refurbish is under the arches. They are in good order but while fitting new discs n pads I'd like to overhaul the surrounding areas.

-Front shocks
-Inner arch spats
-Exposed bodywork
-Exposed suspension arms

All above would need to be cleaned and refurbished. 

I would like help with product names and also methods that work please. I'm most appreciative of anyone who can take the time to help!

Bye 4 now x


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Apc and some brushes is a good start to get everything c leaned up, depending on how far you want to go you can paint areas that need freshening up. Then dress the arches with a trim dressing. :thumb:


----------



## *Milkybar* (Aug 26, 2009)

s29nta said:


> Apc and some brushes is a good start to get everything c leaned up, depending on how far you want to go you can paint areas that need freshening up. Then dress the arches with a trim dressing. :thumb:


Cleaning is as far as I'd be going firstly... What is APC?


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

*Milkybar* said:


> Cleaning is as far as I'd be going firstly... What is APC?


All Purpose Cleaner - Autosmart G101, Megs All Purpose, AutoFinesse Verso etc


----------



## *Milkybar* (Aug 26, 2009)

Picked up some AutoSmart products today including the G101 - many thanks n will post results!


----------

